# Aristo Craft Sierra Cars, vestibule door removal ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Oct 11, 2010


I like the Aristo Craft Sierra cars but I don't like the vestibule doors on the end platforms.
I would like an open platform car as per the USA Trains Overton cars.

1)
Has anyone removed the platform vestibule end doors and does this leave a groove on the car end wall or on the end platform?
Will it later be evident that the platform vestibule end doors have been removed?

2) 
*A few years ago I watched a Hollywood Western movie where an evil criminal and wealthy villain was riding at the end of the train in a business car of a very similar appearance to the Aristo Craft Sierra combine.*

*Does anyone know of a prototypical example of these Aristo Craft Sierra cars?*

3)
Would the Aristo Craft Sierra car trucks be suitable to upgrade the Bachmann J&S coaches to obtain sprung trucks?
Is the axle spacing the same on the Aristo Craft Sierra and Bachmann J&S trucks?

Thank you

Norman


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Norman, 
Consider making an inference: Sierra RR loco #3 and its shorty combine appeared in many TV and movie productions


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The first step is to remove the four screws holding on the roof. After that, I don't remember. It has been 5-6 years since I replaced the doors on my Sierras.
JimC.


----------

